# New Years eve



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Recommendations please for new years eve in the UK


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Go to scotland

Olley


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

edinburgh street party is the place to be unless you don't like massive crowds .
princes street edinburgh , theres also a pop concert with tickets only but it's usually booked solid in a matter of days . have fun .


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

You will have to book soon were ever you go, There are less sites open in the winter and the popular ones get booked up quickly and can be quite expensive. We're going to Wales for New Years,booked last year on a cl site in Pembroke-shire.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What's wrong with the New Year rally being organised from this site? Not far to go for you and plenty of time to book!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Is there a New Years motorhomefacts rally ?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Help cant find any details of a motorhomefacts rally


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Take a look here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8918.html


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we called a lot of sites last w/e 23/10/05 most were full. we found a site in looe cornwall with full program for new year for 11.50 per night.
the site is called tencreek holiday park


----------

